

Ask HN: Do you trust Facebook? - rblion

Just curious. Why or why not?
======
DanielStraight
Not even remotely. Facebook has a clear history of taking a "better to ask
forgiveness than permission" approach to privacy. You never know what they're
going to do with your information or what they're going to suddenly open up
that you have to go set complicated privacy settings to fix.

------
SabrinaDent
Why would I trust Facebook? What reason have they ever given me to trust them?

------
pzxc
About as far as I can throw it!

